# Sony Trinitron Help Needed



## Hookm49 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and hope someone can help with a problem.

I've had a Sony Trinitron TV since 1998 (model KV-35S40). I've had absoltely no problem with it up to now. Today when I turned it on the picture was fine for a minute then the screen went black. I turned the set off then on a few times and all I get is about 1/2 of the upper screen has the image but is very unstable and "jumping" around.....then it goes black again. Normally when its working fine I will hear what soiunds like a mechanical trip of some sort about 5 seconds after I turn the set on but now I don't hear that any more.

I know everyone will suggest getting a new flatscreen HD but this set fits perfectly into a built in cabinet and I would like to save it and do the work myself if possible. 

Any ideas on what I should look at first or has anyone else had this same thing happen? Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks............John A


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

No reason you have to go out and buy a new flat screed HDTV. Just go out and buy a brand new regular TV. They're cheap as all heck.


----------

